# FP-C



## J. Burdett (Jul 3, 2016)

I passed with a 80. It was a very difficult test and I was happy it was because I haven't been challenged like that in awhile. I read 5 different books (2 text and 3 exam prep) and a comprehensive online course over the timespan of 1 year but I would say that only prepared me for about 50 to 60 percent of the test which was surprising. The rest came from experience from working critical care for years prior. I could see this test hammering someone with no experience.

A reputable source told me before taking that they recently made it more difficult and the pass rate is roughly 10-15%. 

First shift back and I got my first flight (fixed wing). It felt so good man and the CFRN was really cool to work with. My only frustration at the moment is that people keep telling me that the CCP-C is harder. Even when turning in my paperwork my HR told me she would have to check if it's considered critical care so I can get my raise . I had no intention on getting the CCP-C until now. I guess, as much as I hate to admit, it's a pride thing. So that's next. CCP-C and the CCP program at the university of Florida. Can some of you guys give me some insight on the CCP-C and the CCP at UF? Same clinical content minus the flight physiology and aircraft questions?


----------



## CANMAN (Jul 3, 2016)

This should most likely be moved to the education thread. 

That being said, are you saying your H.R. representative for a fixed wing position isn't willing to credit you for the FP-C as a critical care certification? Unless your service requires CCP-C then that is crazy. FP-C is pretty much the gold standard in the air medical field.

The FP-C and CCP-C have very similar content. If you passes the FP-C with an 80% my guess if you could take the CCP-C now and pass without issues. The CCp-C is an exam resulting in a certification. The CCP program at UF is going to be a critical care class (an intro to CC if you will) and in my opinion if you already have experience in critical care, and are working in a fixed wing role, it would be a waste of time and money....


----------



## J. Burdett (Jul 3, 2016)

CANMAN said:


> This should most likely be moved to the education thread.
> 
> That being said, are you saying your H.R. representative for a fixed wing position isn't willing to credit you for the FP-C as a critical care certification? Unless your service requires CCP-C then that is crazy. FP-C is pretty much the gold standard in the air medical field.
> 
> The FP-C and CCP-C have very similar content. If you passes the FP-C with an 80% my guess if you could take the CCP-C now and pass without issues. The CCp-C is an exam resulting in a certification. The CCP program at UF is going to be a critical care class (an intro to CC if you will) and in my opinion if you already have experience in critical care, and are working in a fixed wing role, it would be a waste of time and money....



Yeah I thought it was a little crazy too. To be fair though I guess, my service does 911, CCT, BLS, and fixed wing. She's just probably not aware of what FP-C means since the service wants more CCP-C for thier busier ground transports. I'm sure it'll work out.

I think I'll study for a couple months and then take the CCP-C. Thanks for the heads up on the course. Maybe I'll take it later for the CEUs when I need it


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 3, 2016)

J. Burdett said:


> My only frustration at the moment is that people keep telling me that the CCP-C is harder.



I have taken both exams twice and can tell you that not only are they very similar, but you may find some of the questions for the CC-P are exactly the same as what was on your FP-C. Look at the the breakdown of your score and concentrate on your weaker areas. Put the flight physiology to one side and you will be fine.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have taken both, and while very similar and overlap in content- I found the CCPC to be slightly harder. Reason being is the removal of flight safety and physiology and the addition of the ground operations aspect- which I did not prepare for and has always been a weakness of mine. The exam breakdown per subject is tailored a little different, so be aware of that in case your weaker areas end up being a heavier content on this exam.

Congrats on passing. I found the exam to be an enjoyable challenge. I took a prep class with Immediate Action Medicine, and it prepared me pretty well. I only had limited critical care experience at my previous job, so I had to rely on education and not experience to carry me.


----------



## mct601 (Jul 5, 2016)

I will also say the FP-C is the more acquired exam, probably due to flight services beginning to require it. My CCP-C number is three digits, versus four for my FP-C. That may give people a false, knee jerk indication that it is more difficult as well.


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 5, 2016)

J. Burdett said:


> A reputable source told me before taking that they recently made it more difficult and the pass rate is roughly 10-15%.



I am not sure I believe your source. By comparison, the passing rate for the CFRN is around 60%. If 85 - 90% of FP-C applicants were failing, all that would suggests is that most of them are going into the exam woefully unprepared.


----------



## J. Burdett (Jul 6, 2016)

Scott33 said:


> I am not sure I believe your source. By comparison, the passing rate for the CFRN is around 60%. If 85 - 90% of FP-C applicants were failing, all that would suggests is that most of them are going into the exam woefully unprepared.



I'm not sure really. Two other gentleman at my service took the test and were unsuccessful. I really don't know though.

Since I've passed a lot of people are asking what were the questions and basically what's the fastest and easiest way to pass the test. That's frustrating. So I hope it's hard. I put in a year of studying plus 3 years of critical care transport. Last thing we need is some guy that's never seen a ballon pump or a pediatric isolette running calls because they read it in a book


----------



## gbrown221 (Sep 5, 2020)

I personally found FP-C easier than CCP-C.  I found the C-NPTexam the hardest.


----------



## Rajd (Sep 7, 2020)

I have issues with the FP-C organization. I feel its a scam to make money. I can write a test about flight medicine that you will fail and charge you 500.00 bucks. If the test was say 150 then I would have more respect for it. I was in  Australia last year and talked with a medic who works in NSW and has a 2 year degree in Paramedicine  and 16 years on the Job. He took it wile in the states at a convention and failed. Said its not even relevant. The founder and Director is a Attorney. But it is a reflection of how screwed up EMS is and the how the people it attracts are suckers for every merit badge in the boy scout manual. Most FD Flight operations do not recognize the FP-C.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 7, 2020)

Rajd said:


> I have issues with the FP-C organization. I feel its a scam to make money. I can write a test about flight medicine that you will fail and charge you 500.00 bucks. If the test was say 150 then I would have more respect for it. I was in  Australia last year and talked with a medic who works in NSW and has a 2 year degree in Paramedicine  and 16 years on the Job. He took it wile in the states at a convention and failed. Said its not even relevant. The founder and Director is a Attorney. But it is a reflection of how screwed up EMS is and the how the people it attracts are suckers for every merit badge in the boy scout manual. Most FD Flight operations do not recognize the FP-C.


The test isn’t designed to make you fail it. Many people take and pass the test on their first attempt. Heck, in my case I was a 911/IFT paramedic for 2 years in a very restrictive area and still passed on my first attempt. 

All of the questions, at least on my test, were completely relevant for the flight environment. Sure, I don’t transport IABP everyday but we do take them and I had IABP questions on my test. 

If by FD Flight operations you mean fire department, the FP-C test would not be relevant for them. The FP-C is a critical care test with some flight operations included in it. Most FDs that operate helicopters are not doing advanced procedures or are considered a CCT resource.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 7, 2020)

Rajd said:


> I have issues with the FP-C organization. I feel its a scam to make money. I can write a test about flight medicine that you will fail and charge you 500.00 bucks. If the test was say 150 then I would have more respect for it. I was in  Australia last year and talked with a medic who works in NSW and has a 2 year degree in Paramedicine  and 16 years on the Job. He took it wile in the states at a convention and failed. Said its not even relevant. The founder and Director is a Attorney. But it is a reflection of how screwed up EMS is and the how the people it attracts are suckers for every merit badge in the boy scout manual. Most FD Flight operations do not recognize the FP-C.


If you can write an exam and make money, go for it.  I don't know how tests are priced, but regardless, these tests are evidenced-based, just as RN licensing and certification tests are.  Exams are not written based on field experience, but on what the cognizant, controlling organization determines based on current literature and studies.  These boards review and update exams usually on a 3-4 year basis to make sure the tests are relevant.  The tests are NOT supposed to be easy, hence the low pass rate for medics and nurses. Saying that that "people it attracts are suckers for every merit badge in the Boy Scout manual" is condescending and demeaning.  Comments like these come from people who have never taken the exams, or taken them and failed because they thought they knew it all.


----------

